

The Greatest Keyboard Shortcut Ever - robertbruce
https://twitter.com/markjaquith/status/582956249123319808

======
danso
No. The official best shortcuts (for OS X):

1\. Cmd-Tab to switch between open apps

2\. Cmd-Up to move up to the parent directory when in Finder

3\. Cmd-L in Chrome/Safari/Firefox to highlight-focus the address bar

------
a3n
Is there an equivalent for windows? Cause I'm getting tired of alt - wait - h
- wait - v - wait - s - wait - u - u

